# Heading Out to Get New Rifle



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hand and wrist injuries make shooting my .45 ACP pistols too painful, but I have cases of .45 ACP ammo. What's a feller to do, but get another bullet launcher! :lol:

Got a call from the store, yesterday. Rifle has arrived!
Hi-Point Firearms: 45 cal Carbine

See y'all in a bit. Got to bring new baby home.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I need someone to take me shopping after I get my license


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> I need someone to take me shopping after I get my license


Maybe Old SF Guy will help?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Don't forget to post pix.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Maybe Old SF Guy will help?


haha He might not want to


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sorry about that TG, Slippy can be such a little troublemaker and seems to poop in places often that he shouldn't. My bad!


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> I need someone to take me shopping after I get my license


You will have to come to Florida but the wife and I will let you shoot anything in the safe to help you make up your mind. WE have actually done this several times with people who are new to the shooting sports. Nothing like try before you buy and this winter you may have some of your neighbors down in Florida with you.

Denton: Good buy , lots of fun in 45acp carbines. I just traded a High Standard target pistol I bought in 1978 straight up for a Rossi 357 Lever gun. Can't wait for the weekend to try it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

just mike said:


> You will have to come to Florida but the wife and I will let you shoot anything in the safe to help you make up your mind. WE have actually done this several times with people who are new to the shooting sports. Nothing like try before you buy and this winter you may have some of your neighbors down in Florida with you.
> 
> Denton: Good buy , lots of fun in 45acp carbines. I just traded a High Standard target pistol I bought in 1978 straight up for a Rossi 357 Lever gun. Can't wait for the weekend to try it.


Excellent trade!
That would be what I would have tracked down if I were up to my eyeballs in .357.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Denton..... Where is my gun porn of your new carbine?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I have a couple or three of those HiPoint Carbines in 9mm (all of my semi-auto pistol-caliber guns are 9mm, makes it easier to stack ammo DEEP). Great gun, they are all tack-drivers at 100 yards or less.

Yes please, gun porn


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Dalarast said:


> Denton..... Where is my gun porn of your new carbine?
> View attachment 6638


Trying to figure out how to get it off the phone and onto the etherworld. Please be patient while the old man attempts to figure it out.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, Denton, you're doing better than me on the picture thing. I bought a digital camera in 2008 to take on a trip. There are plenty of pictures on that little chip inside the thing, but I never got around to downloading the program from the disc that came with it into my computer.

I don't like to rush into things.:-D


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Whew! I'm going to go to work, soon. Working out avionics problems on Black Hawks are a lot easier than this computer crap.

Yeah, I am aware of the fact that I need to shave, cut my hair and hit the gym more than once a year. I don't care, right now. :lol:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Awesome!! Thanks for the pic and what a beautiful shooting stick!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> Awesome!! Thanks for the pic and what a beautiful shooting stick!!


Thanks.

I settled on the Hi-Point .45 carbine because it is very reliable and small. It has less problems than the more expensive .45 carbines, and I don't like paying more for more problems.

The only major downside is the magazine. aftermarket mags are not reliable and can damage the rifle is not made properly.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

just mike said:


> You will have to come to Florida but the wife and I will let you shoot anything in the safe to help you make up your mind. WE have actually done this several times with people who are new to the shooting sports. Nothing like try before you buy and this winter you may have some of your neighbors down in Florida with you.


What a sweet offer, thanks so much


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I like these carbines chambered in pistol caliber rounds. I like the idea of them, and think they do have a important place in ones arsenal. I have a friend who has the Beretta CX4 Cx4 Storm his is chambered for the 9mm but it also comes in the 45ACP and 40 cal. Congrats on your new addition.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Love me some good gun porn. Thanks Denton, I hope you love it.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

If any of these 45's are 1911 you can get stocks like on a rifle they are hard to find though. Some you just remove the grips. Others look tacticool and cost 3-400$ and include a barrel. 

But they did have stocks at some point in history and I was only able to find one online for $59


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice rifle Denton!

I am getting the itch to get another new rifle too. The Cabela's ad came today and they had a Henry lever action .22 for $260 on the front page... It is not the Golden Boy. But it still looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

you will love that stupid rifle! ask me how i know?


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I've got the 4095, it's kind of like that girl in high school that you didn't want anyone to see you with but was too much fun to leave home.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

ohhh fap! fap! fap! wow! that sure is nice and shoots 45's have you shot it yet? does the ammo smell the same as ifn yer shooting the ar 10/15? I sure do like the smell of ammo.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

question about 45 rifles- do they have the range of the 223/6.8/308?


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Thanks Denton. I love getting done with morning pt and seeing me some gun porn. 

Now my morning is starting right.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

A rifle using a handgun cartridge will certainly not have the range of a rifle cartridge.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

thanks ct! what would be the range on something like that do you recon? also do you get the ammo smell rush like on the ar?(btw sks ammo smell is the best!)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Pistol caliber rifles are meant to be fun novelty type weapons. Not much more. I have been tempted a few times by some of them. But held off so far.
If I were to jump in the 357 would be first two a 9mm third .45


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

shotlady said:


> thanks ct! what would be the range on something like that do you recon? also do you get the ammo smell rush like on the ar?(btw sks ammo smell is the best!)


The range depends on the caliber, but all should be good out to around 125-150 yards. Can you kill something beyond that? Sure, but the bullet is loosing a lot of steam by 150 yards. Inside 100 yards a 9mm carbine will kill you just as dead as a 30-06.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

A pretty good little rifle for home defense.especially .45 acp with a good JHP.low fps,high expansion,not liable to go through the perp and do in a neighbor.good choice Denton!.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Congrats on the carbine,
I have a Marlin Camp 45, I honestly don't shoot it a lot but it is accurate and reliable as most 45 carbines are. 

Shot lady, I tested 230gr. ammo over a chronograph and found that with the 45 carbine I didn't pick up much of an increase in velocity over the same bullet from a full size 1911 pistol. Accuracy was much better tho. The lower velocity would preclude it from being comparable to carbines that use high intensity cartridges such as the .223/5.56. They are worlds apart.


----------



## Wallimiyama (Oct 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Pistol caliber rifles are meant to be fun novelty type weapons. Not much more. I have been tempted a few times by some of them. But held off so far.
> If I were to jump in the 357 would be first two a 9mm third .45


The bucks on the receiving end of my Henry .357 wouldn't consider them "fun novelty type weapons" :grin:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Wallimiyama said:


> The bucks on the receiving end of my Henry .357 wouldn't consider them "fun novelty type weapons" :grin:
> 
> View attachment 6643


What a beauty


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Wallimiyama said:


> The bucks on the receiving end of my Henry .357 wouldn't consider them "fun novelty type weapons" :grin:
> 
> View attachment 6643


Mrs Inor bought me that exact same rifle for my birthday this year. It is a FUN gun to shoot!


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Are there any aftermarket mags with like 20, 30 rds? I would love to get the 9mm version but I don't think there is anything greater than 10.


----------



## bernzzii (Jan 21, 2014)

Been looking at getting one of them in .45 also. But now that I see that lever action .357 I might have to change that idea.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

My 357 carbine is an 1894 Marlin Cowboy

Looks like this, which is not mine but a fairly accurate representation of it

http://cdn2.armslist.com/sites/arms...05/2300353_01_marlin_cowboy_1894_45lc_640.jpg

This one is in 45 colt.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

mcangus..they make 15 round mags..Promag I think.But I've heard really bad things about them,so just buy a dozen of the 10rounders,and practice mag swaps!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Great job folks!


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

I've owned a 9mm High Point carbine for a few years. Over 8,000 rounds down range and no issues.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

PrepperDogs said:


> I've owned a 9mm High Point carbine for a few years. Over 8,000 rounds down range and no issues.


8000 rounds !? Now I want one!

After I get my shotgun.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Shotlady we have always used H&K MP5 and UMP submachine guns for entry work. They are exceptional CQB weapons and are not given to over-penetration. Were I to outfit an entry team today I would put FN or H&K sub-guns in the hands of my point man and second team member, then .45 acp followed by a 12 gauge for my rear guard. Sub-guns are great for a home defense/entry weapon but beyond that, not so much. Maximum effective range out to 75 yards. The energy just isn't there. I agree, 7.62X39 smells like...................Victory.


----------

